# Unexpectedly awesome pup



## goathiker

I know that some people have been waiting for this thread. The puppy I first called Luka has evolved into Lula because she doesn't have any German shepherd, Belgium malinois, or Dutch shepherd temperament. 
Turns out that she is a bit more exotic than that. She is a mix of Calupoh and Mexican street dog. 

She is literally the sweetest, smartest, and most trainable dog I've ever owned. OMG she's high energy though. She has literally no prey drive, she just goes forever. Thank goodness I taught her to fetch already. Puppy push ups bore her to death. She's more interested in zooming around like an idiot and bring me the dead things that the cats leave. 
She is very pack based and being raised in this mixed household of 10 dogs on the same property is developing her social skills well. 

14 weeks old 29 1/2 lbs.


----------



## goathiker

We had our first strangers at the house today. She was properly reserved but, not afraid. They had a young child with them that I used as a training tool. She was willing to sniff his hand entwined with mine.
I would have worked with him further but, his mom was already frustrated at his behavior. 

Reserved but, zero aggressiveness. Scary looking but, not dangerous. Exactly what I want.


----------



## Tanya

Aw. Pictures. Sounds wo derful. Like Nikita's Swiss Shepherd. Doesn't bark. Protects his momma. Herds horses well. And runs.


----------



## toth boer goats

:great:


----------



## goathiker

This is when I first got her on the pillow of my twin sized bed.


----------



## goathiker

This is her this evening. For context the mastiff is 120 lbs.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Love the ears in the first picture. She has intelligent eyes too.


----------



## ksalvagno

Getting so big!


----------



## SalteyLove

How did you find out she is those alternative breeds? Are those common in the area you got her? So interesting! Can't believe she gained and grew so fast! She is beautiful


----------



## toth boer goats

She is cute.


----------



## goathiker

SalteyLove said:


> How did you find out she is those alternative breeds? Are those common in the area you got her? So interesting! Can't believe she gained and grew so fast! She is beautiful


I don't for sure lol. I'm just listening to the gossip from others who have gotten puppies from them. 
I'll be sending in a DNA test soon. It should be here next week. 
The breed does make sense though. I raised and bred German Shepherds for several years, even sold some to police departments. This dog just doesn't have that temperament.


----------



## goathiker

So, now we find out...


----------



## ksalvagno

That will be fun to find out.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Very nice looking girl. Glad she is intelligent and not aggressive! Good qualities!


----------



## SalteyLove

Do you think the test will pick up on some of those less common breeds she might be?


----------



## goathiker

Yes, it tests for 350 different breeds including village dogs from every continent, wolf, and coyote. 
I was really choosy about researching all the available tests. 
This one also tests for 180 genetic health conditions. 
It was not cheap however lol.


----------



## goathiker

Okay, the test is in the mail. As long as I slopped up enough slobber into the sponge we should know in about a month. If I didn't submit enough DNA they will send a replacement swabs to try again.

It's rather interesting so say that the dam is village dog and lab, while dad is a village shepherd (village dog and German shepherd). Even with the same parents some will show more DNA from one breed or the other. One puppy might be 34% labrador while the next might only be 16%. It just depends on which genes were passed to that cell pairing. 
Here is the litter that she came from.


----------



## goathiker

Most of the puppies were long since reserved the choice I had was between Lula in the right lower corner and the black and white beside her.
There was literally nothing that drew me to the black one. She was stiff and unresponsive, while Lula was scared but relaxed into my arms.
I was truly trying hard not to pick by color but, I was really happy that the sable was the best pick lol.

I would be really curious to see what the white one looks like now. He was a gorgeous puppy.


----------



## SalteyLove

That's really neat to read about the test. We used one on our dogs probably ten years ago but sounds like a lot of advancements have been made since then!


----------



## goathiker

Got an update from Embark.

Tallulah's DNA Analysis Update: Processing is about to begin.

Tallulah's swab is at our lab and has started processing! The first step in our process is for our genomicists to extract the DNA from the swab.

Your furry family member's results should be ready in *one to three weeks*.


----------



## ksalvagno

That will be fun to find out.


----------



## goathiker

So, what is going on with your dog's sample? *Read on for the details:*

First, our scientists delve into Tallulah's cells to pull out all the doggy DNA they can (this step even includes robots). Then the sample goes through several steps of purification to remove everything else. Next, with the help of some enzymes and a machine called a thermocycler, we amplify your dog's DNA up to a million times. Without this machine, we might have needed a gallon of saliva from Tallulah to get the DNA profile, and nobody wants that. Seriously, this machine is amazing! After that comes the genotyping, which we will tell you about in our next email.

Woof woof

*Team Embark*


----------



## goathiker

Tallulah’s DNA Analysis Update.




hello

Lab Update!
The second step in our process is when the DNA sample undergoes genotyping.


View this email in your browser
Hello Jill 
Our genomicists look at over 200,000 genetic addresses in the doggie genome to discover more about each DNA sample we extract. For more details, you can read on below.

The results should be ready within a week or two. In some cases where a dog has especially complicated genetics it can take a little longer to complete, as we check and double-check every result.

We will continue to update you as we explore each and every chromosome — and your dog has 78 of them, unlike you and I who have only 46 each!

So, what is going on with your dog’s DNA sample? Read on for the details:

In order to figure out what genetic letter your dog has at over 200,000 different addresses in their genome, Embark scientists are analyzing millions of copies of your dog’s DNA using our advanced genetic “chip”. The “chip”, more accurately called a microarray, is Embark’s core proprietary technology. Designed by Embark scientists, our technology will allow Embark and other researchers all over the world to make exciting new discoveries in dog health. Embark scientists have distilled years of knowledge about the links between genes and breeds, diseases and traits in dogs, and have added many special probes (essentially genetic addresses) to the chip. The chip tells the machine which genetic addresses to look up, and then the machine takes apart your dog’s DNA at those locations to reveal whether your dog inherited an A, T, C, or G at that exact location from each parent. This information is what our genomicists use to understand your dog at the detailed chromosome level. If that was too much science talk, we apologize, but we can't help ourselves!

As you anxiously await your dog's breed results, listen to our Chief Science Officer talk about some Embark dogs with surprising results, and the science behind how this can happen.


If you have opted in to contribute to research, Tallulah’s genetic data will power new advances in dog health and keep advancing the science of dog wellness. Very cool!

Woof! 🐶

Team Embark


----------



## singinggoatgirl

Ooooo! I just found this thread. I'm excited to see the rest of the puppy DNA saga!


----------



## goathiker

The health report is in. One issue to be aware of but, nothing scary.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

So..what breed is she?


----------



## goathiker

...


----------



## goathiker

Moers kiko boars said:


> So..what breed is she?


The breed report should be here soon. The health report being admittedly more important, even if not as fun.


----------



## ksalvagno

Interesting.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I like the medical info....Ive always been extremely into genetics and the roles, manipulations, and routes they determine.


----------



## goathiker

And the big reveal... drumroll lol.

*Mixed Breed*
39.1% German Shepherd Dog

15.4% Chow Chow

10.0% Boxer

8.8% American Staffordshire Terrier

7.8% Golden Retriever

3.3% Rottweiler


15.6% Supermutt









*EMBARK SUPERMUTT ANALYSIS







*
What’s in that Supermutt? There may be small amounts of DNA from these distant ancestors
Collie 
Bulldog
Samoyed


----------



## Moers kiko boars

How fascinating. What a combination, i can see the higher intelligence.


----------



## happybleats

Wow..impressive combo.


----------



## MellonFriend

So neat to find all that out. Are you surprised by anything in there?


----------



## goathiker

Tallulah’s Embark Dog DNA Results


Embark dog DNA test - Tallulah wants to share her results with you!




embk.me


----------



## ksalvagno

Well that was fun to find out!


----------



## goathiker

MellonFriend said:


> So neat to find all that out. Are you surprised by anything in there?


I was most surprised by the Boxer I think.


----------



## goathiker

Tallulah today,excuse the messy bedroom, I been busy outside.


----------



## ksalvagno

Love the ears! Cutie!


----------



## Feira426

Wow, this was cool! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## billiejw89

Very neat!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

She definitely shows the "German" part..lol .I hope she realizes how lucky she is to have you as a parent.


----------



## happybleats

Sure shows the German Shephard in her. Pretty girl!


----------



## toth boer goats

Cute.


----------



## goathiker

There's one thing I disagree with but, they hedged their bets with the "undiscovered gene" excuse for large dogs lol.
They claim she will top out at 51 lbs... She is that and more at 5 months.
The old way is at 4 months of age, a large dog is half the grown weight. She was 39 lbs.
I guess we'll have to wait and see if she's 78 lbs later.

In other news, we found an excellent, awesome, totally cool veterinarian in our new town. He isn't afraid of our big dogs at all and our Fila has finally gotten the dental care she needed (for years). I have literally had vets stand on the other side of the table and tell me she looks fine. Then they charge $40 for having to be in the same room with a FILA omg. This guy didn't even muzzle her. She loves him.

Anyway, the whole office has promised to give my pup the best veterinarian experience ever. I can't ask for more than that.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Im soooo glad you found a good.competent kind Vet. They are rare, but 
out there somewhere.


----------



## MellonFriend

goathiker said:


> There's one thing I disagree with but, they hedged their bets with the "undiscovered gene" excuse for large dogs lol.
> They claim she will top out at 51 lbs... She is that and more at 5 months.
> The old way is at 4 months of age, a large dog is half the grown weight. She was 39 lbs.
> I guess we'll have to wait and see if she's 78 lbs later.
> 
> In other news, we found an excellent, awesome, totally cool veterinarian in our new town. He isn't afraid of our big dogs at all and our Fila has finally gotten the dental care she needed (for years). I have literally had vets stand on the other side of the table and tell me she looks fine. Then they charge $40 for having to be in the same room with a FILA omg. This guy didn't even muzzle her. She loves him.
> 
> Anyway, the whole office has promised to give my pup the best veterinarian experience ever. I can't ask for more than that.


Awesome to get a great vet. Did they put your dog under to do the dental work?


----------



## goathiker

Yes, they did as they pulled 2 teeth. You wouldn't believe how many rabies shots I've given while the doctor stood cowering on the other side of the table lol. They never even tried. 

In other news the pup did okay although she is very much a one family dog. She refused to walk anywhere, they had to carry her lol.

Embark has found her uncle, her mother's brother has had a DNA test. He looks exactly like her mother.


----------



## goathiker

It's about time to update this. Embark may be right, Lula is done growing at 6 months old. Her food consumption went from 8 cups to 3 cups overnight. She's right about 51 lbs right now. 
When I called embark, they said that village mixes grow up very fast or they don't survive. 

Anyway, there are excellent protection instincts going on now. This girl is doing great. Now the control work continues.


----------



## Tanya

What a good looker.... the dog... but the boy too. I take it sitting on his head to watch is nothing new?


----------



## goathiker

Oh, it gets worse lol. That dog loves the boy.


----------



## Tanya

That is such beautiful. Such a bond


----------



## ksalvagno

Beautiful dog. What a great bond!


----------



## FizzyGoats

There’s just something special about the bond between a boy and his dog (or a dog and his boy). Those pictures are wonderful.


----------



## alwaystj9

I have loved watching your posts and pics of this pup, thank you!


----------



## toth boer goats

😊Aww


----------



## Moers kiko boars

What a Fun pair! So many adventures and GOOD TIMES for those 2 growing up together! 💞 💗 🥰


----------



## goathiker

Yesterday, Lula hit the door to come in. The concept of scratching hasn't registered even though she uses the potty bell.
Anyway, there she is with one of my crested toppies in her mouth. This one.









Apparently it got loose and she carried it up the hill back to the house. 
It wasn't even wet, not a mark on it anywhere. 
She carried this tiny chicklet up the hill,up the stairs, around the house, and over the gate (which she jumps from a standstill) to the backdoor without ever biting down on it.


----------



## ksalvagno

Wow. That is amazing. One great dog!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I bet that little chicklet is more impressed than we are!🤣 I cant imagine being carried in its mouth ! Aaaaaauuuugh! 
Seriously awesome Pup!


----------



## FizzyGoats

That is pretty amazing! That little chicken would have had a much different fate if almost any other dog had decided to scoop it up. What a good pup.


----------



## Kass

Wow that's crazy! What a good dog! 

Sent from my SM-A115U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## goathiker

And, today she brought me my splash Ameraucana. In perfect shape.
Hopefully we have fixed where they're getting out, sneaky little things.

She also puts away baby goats that escape and has fun playing with the ram lamb.


----------



## Tanya

She has a beautiful nature


----------



## goathiker

Tanya said:


> She has a beautiful nature


She really does. I was a bit sorry when I saw the bully breeds in her background but, for some reason the mix is making an excellent farm shepherd. 
Her first breeds were traditional herding and guard dogs though. Chows in particular were used to guard reindeer. There's also the golden retriever to give her the soft mouth. 
Funny though that she looks much like a German shepherd. She has more boxer traits and a modified chow temperament but, is highly intelligent. 
Her separation anxiety is out of control. This is common in my dogs though. They are used to the constant homebody.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Im thrilled she is doing so well for you! I was concerned with the mixes too. Especially around chickens, for pups, they are so tempting& easy to break.


----------



## goathiker

Today I know for sure who she's learning from. 
She was playing with a deer mouse, literally, very carefully, playing with it. She's either learning from my Sunny or has much the same nature. Sunny is old now she has slowed down a lot. 

This pup will work out I think. We took her to wilco as Oregon is finished with segregation finally. She was awesome, just like she never was a lockdown pup. She walked with me like there was nothing going on around her.


----------



## FizzyGoats

What a good girl. It’s so nice to have a dog who is protective and sweet with humans and farm animals and a well mannered companion when on outings too. It’s an even better surprise when all that seems to stem from their good nature and doesn’t have to be exhaustively trained.


----------



## goathiker

Exactly fizzy, and at times it's difficult to remember that she's NOT an American bred dog. I'm beginning to think that the south America has a better system in some ways. 
I realize that the dogs running loose everywhere are a problem to us, even though we don't live there. Does anyone really think that they don't love their kids enough to cull out the aggressive dogs for generations?

Before anyone starts, we have almost completely wiped out rabies in the entire continent.


----------



## FizzyGoats

I’ll admit I don’t know much about the South American dog situation except that there are a lot of loose and feral dogs. My only experience with a feral dog is from the USA and it wasn’t great because she wanted to kill and hunt anything smaller than herself (was real sweet to us though). 

I can say that about 9 months ago, we adopted a 1 yr old male mutt from a rescue. According to his DNA test, he’s about half mastiff, a quarter Dane, and an eighth each of Weimaraner, and boxer. We were already his 4th home. 

He shouldn’t be great with our animals but he is. He watches over them. Alerts to threats, even aerial threats. He is obedient, gentle, protective, and you can take him anywhere around anyone or anything. This dog is practically bombproof. How/why did others give him up? I’m glad they did, but I don’t get it. They just said behavioral issues. I’m stumped. Haven’t ever seen any. He’s young and playful but he listens well. Stays on the property even if the gate is left open. Is great with goats, chicks, turkeys, and cats. Here’s a pic of my guy, Benji, lounging on the trailer with the my goats. 









Sometimes that perfect pup is dropped in your life. I don’t know how or why, but I’m so grateful. Now if we could just figure out how to make them live forever.


----------



## Tanya

FizzyGoats said:


> I’ll admit I don’t know much about the South American dog situation except that there are a lot of loose and feral dogs. My only experience with a feral dog is from the USA and it wasn’t great because she wanted to kill and hunt anything smaller than herself (was real sweet to us though).
> 
> I can say that about 9 months ago, we adopted a 1 yr old male mutt from a rescue. According to his DNA test, he’s about half mastiff, a quarter Dane, and an eighth each of Weimaraner, and boxer. We were already his 4th home.
> 
> He shouldn’t be great with our animals but he is. He watches over them. Alerts to threats, even aerial threats. He is obedient, gentle, protective, and you can take him anywhere around anyone or anything. This dog is practically bombproof. How/why did others give him up? I’m glad they did, but I don’t get it. They just said behavioral issues. I’m stumped. Haven’t ever seen any. He’s young and playful but he listens well. Stays on the property even if the gate is left open. Is great with goats, chicks, turkeys, and cats. Here’s a pic of my guy, Benji, lounging on the trailer with the my goats.
> View attachment 210744
> 
> 
> Sometimes that perfect pup is dropped in your life. I don’t know how or why, but I’m so grateful. Now if we could just figure out how to make them live forever.


No pet semetary wishes here please.that book and movie gave me night mares for years.


----------



## goathiker

Tanya said:


> No pet semetary wishes here please.that book and movie gave me night mares for years.


Yeah, Cujo and It were better imo lol. 
Lula has grown well. She herds the chickens in at night. If a rabbit gets loose though, she kills it cleanly and brings it to me. Still has some hunting genetics of course. 
The ear set I did on her has lasted well and is permanent. Not that I had to do much to encourage them up at attention. Here's a pic from today.


----------



## ksalvagno

Nice looking!


----------



## toth boer goats

Nice.


----------



## Goats Rock

Beautiful girl!


----------

